# محطة معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## احمد محمد هشام (30 مارس 2009)

http://www.fileflyer.com/view/4MbhUCq

اتمني العرض يعجبكم ويكون مفيد لكم 

مع خالص تحياتي :12::12::2::14:


----------



## ارهينيوس (30 مارس 2009)

واللة ما قصرت مشكوووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور وجاري التحميل ........


----------



## محمد عبد اللطيف عب (1 أبريل 2009)

اخ الكريم الملف لا يفتح


----------



## المهندسه ليى (1 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (26 أبريل 2009)

محمد عبد اللطيف عب قال:


> اخ الكريم الملف لا يفتح


 
اخي الكريم الملف يفتح باستخدام برنامج بوربوينت


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (27 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سبنا (20 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ومشكور جدا


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (12 مارس 2010)

*إلي السادة / الكيميائين بمجال معالجة المياه*

زملائي / الكيميائين العاملين بمعالجة مياه الشرب ومعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي 

تفتقر مكتبتنا العربية وبعض من كلياتنا العملية بالاهتمام بالجانب التقني الخاص بعمليات معالجة المياه 

أقصد من ذلك اهتمام اساتذة الجامعات بالجانب النظري فقط

فهل بإمكان كل منا أن ينقل الشكل العملي لنوع واحد يتعامل معه من محطات المياه سواء كانت صغيرة أو كبيرة تحلية أو غيرها 

لو كل واحد نقل تصميم واحد يتعب بس شويه ويرتب لنا ملف علي جهازة ويرفعه علي احد السيرفرات 

ولتلاشي التكرار نطلب من القائم بالمشاركة اسم التصميم اللي بيتكلم عنه بالملف تبعة 

أعتقد بكده هنكون وجدنا الحلقة المفقودة في سلسلة الكفاءة 

مش كده ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وتطبيقاً لمبدأ ابدأ بنفسك 

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/128332519/bf6576b2/____.html?sId=1QnSzpBqIrrTgQa8

بانتظار الردود والمشاركات


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dena-2020 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فين
الموقع ده حاجة تانية خالص


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

1


----------



## abedulla (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

رووووووووووووعة


----------



## hassanaki (7 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم برجاء التكرم بمراجعة الموقع حيث لا يمكننا التحميل
مع الشكر وذلك للاهمية القصوى للموضوع


----------



## حسن احمد (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

